

Show HN: The reinvention of the company profile - acav
http://companies.thedailymuse.com/

======
peteretep
The reinvention is to feature exclusively pictures of attractive female
employees?

~~~
martey
The Daily Muse's About page [1] describes the website "community of women who
believe that kicking ass and taking names is all part of the job". One could
surmise that they are not showing female employees in the company photos in
the hopes that male applicants will find them attractive.

[1]: <http://www.thedailymuse.com/about/>

------
dmils4
Cool demo.

Couple points of feedback:

-the word description is bigger than the explore button. I don't think having the word description there is even necessary - it's obvious you're describing each of those companies in that section. I'd make the explore button a little flashier.

-navigation is confusing. Maybe make each of the images open up in a light box instead of creating a new page?

-The layout of all of the elements is a bit confusing - I feel like I'm on an infographic without any method to the madness. You clearly have different sections in here, office pictures, employee testimonials, available jobs, etc. Some sort of order might be helpful, even if it's just a tabbed interface. Might be worth trying out.

Hope that helps - I really like it. The guys at InternMatch are doing a
similar thing for companies (<http://www.internmatch.com>), but they seem
focused on college students vs. active full time job seekers.

------
MattRogish
I dig the design. It's fun to get an "at a glance" comparison of a bunch of
companies.

Re, content, though: Ugh, giant, open, noisy, productivity-killing spaces. No
bueno. A few places _not_ to work.

~~~
Kiro
Just get some circumaural headphones and the problem is solved!

Very nice site btw. :)

------
citricsquid
is there a reason why it seems women almost exclusively work in management*
type roles and not production roles? It could be that this website is bias
with who it listed and the roles they're in, but assuming it isn't and this is
a representative sample: why are women in tech startups always management?

*management of people and things, positions I saw listed: account manager, executive assitant, marketing director, vp of communications, product manager, director of marketing, public relations, never developer or engineer or designer.

~~~
msutherl
In my humble Experience, and I don't posit any particular mechanism, women, on
the whole (with exceptions) excell in areas that befit a good manager. Such
areas may include understanding intuitively others' needs, knowing how to
create a productive, energizing or otherwise desirable environment,
understanding and responding to the respective energy levels of others and
being aware and dealing with, in an organized manner, the gestalt. Whether
this is an atrefact of culture, genetics, my limited exposure or any mix, I do
not know, but in my life this has proven strongly to be the case and women I
have spoken to have attested to it. Were I starting a company, I would look
specifically for people with the aforementioned qualities and I imagine I
would likely find them most often during my search in women. This, I hope,
does not produce in any way the undue perpetuation of harmful discrimination.
But all this to say, it is not a mere coincidence -- it happens that way for a
reason.

~~~
parfe
" _Such areas may include understanding intuitively others' needs, knowing how
to create a productive, energizing or otherwise desirable environment,
understanding and responding to the respective energy levels of others and
being aware and dealing with, in an organized manner, the gestalt._ "

Let's watch as HN votes up blatant sexism! Why don't you finish up your
analysis with how women can't code because they think emotionally instead of
logically? And if you're going to spout sexist nonsense, at least have the
courage to avoid couching it in weasel terms like "In my humble Experience"
and "I do not know, but in my life this has proven strongly to be the case"
and hiding behind "women you know".

Community support for the above post is a great example of the hostile
environments that cause less women participate in tech. Sexism as exemplified
above should be crushed on sight. Not reinforced with up-votes or ignored.

~~~
germano
Care to offer your analysis of the parent comment's question in terms that you
don't deem sexist? Msutherl offered anecdotes of his experience, and I don't
think that their statements were offensive unless you think females should be
completely immune to all attempt at generalisation.

~~~
parfe
> _I don't think that their statements were offensive unless you think females
> should be completely immune to all attempt at generalisation._

Generalizing women is sexism the same as generalizing black people is racism.

Edit: And to add some random education, Men and Women have the same ability to
read the emotions of others: " _men as a group aren't poor "everyday mind
readers"; they are simply unmotivated ones. If you want men to show you how
well they can compete with women in "reading" other people's minds, just pay
them for it!_ " [http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/everyday-mind-
reading/20...](http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/everyday-mind-
reading/200901/where-is-womens-intuition)

Women's intuition is no more effective than Men's intuition.

------
dwynings
Very nice!

Couple of notes:

• Why not create a custom title tag for each company rather than using "5
Inspiring Places to Work brought to you by The Daily Muse" for each one,

• If I click get updates, I can't close the sign in box.

• Shouldn't clicking on a help wanted note, link me directly to the job rather
than their jobs page?

• It'd be nice to have some type of hover effect applied to the images

------
epikur
Minor nitpick: Fonts render weird on chrome/win7. Screenshot:
<http://i.imgur.com/OXJUn.png>

------
nowarninglabel
Yay, I made the cut, if you want to hear me talk about the Table of Wonders at
Kiva, it's near the center here
<http://companies.thedailymuse.com/kiva/office>

------
JayNeely
Reminds me of <http://workvibe.com>

------
icebraining
Except for the "Museo" font which I find unreadable, it seems nice and clean.

------
Cyranix
Not having a prominent direct link to the website of the company near the top
of the profile seems like a gaffe. Why hinder access to the very company
you're profiling?

------
emehrkay
Looking good. The design screams for a responsive layout though.

------
Thieum22
The tiles concept makes it really MS Metro like.

